# NvFlash 5.557 for 64-bit linux with support for Turing GPUs



## StViolenceDay (Oct 22, 2020)

Updated nvflash for x86_64 linux, works fine with Turing cards.
Apr 12 2019 build, so no any Ampere support.

The "safeness" of the binary is not obvious even for me, and as you see, I'm just registered, so I can't look safe to you.
So, doubly consider risks before using the binary)

After some time of safeness confirmations this can be published at techpowerup downloads I think,
now the linux version is only at before-Turing 414 there.


----------

